# Silicone in seal offs



## Flyingsod (Jul 11, 2013)

I’ve done this before but today I’m wondering if anyone sees a code violation or reason to abstain from this preactice. 

I do not use the silicone as the seal off material. I just put it in deep and let it cure before the fiber fill. Mostly to have something to push against when you’re poking the fiber into place. It also is a secondary dam in case some Chico dribbles past the fiber. 

My personal feeling is that the silicone and Chico would be a suitable solution but since fiber is part of the approved process I use it. Whatchathink?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cow (Jan 16, 2008)

I think once you pour the Chico nobody is going to know what you used for filler anyhow.


We do explosion proof projects on and off over here and I've never really had any trouble with the fiber that couldn't be overcome within a minute or two, so I don't see any reason to use anything different.


I've heard some guys use duct seal rather than fiber also.


----------



## canbug (Dec 31, 2015)

I can see the silicone as a convenience but how does it interact with the wire?
I prefer duct seal. 
I have also had to chip out a seal to replace a broken com cable and I would be cursing up a storm if I ran into silicone after chipping out the Chico.


Tim.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

The problem with Chico is pumping 40 times in 30 seconds and not getting the stuff shooting out the end of the tube while trying to land it in the damn fitting hole.......... Other factors pale by comparison.


----------



## Flyingsod (Jul 11, 2013)

Good thoughts, thanks. More power to you if you can install a decent fiber fill dam in two minutes! It’s always a frustrating ordeal for me. Being a service tech I do always try to think of the next guy but in my defense I didn’t know you could chip out the Chico. The few times I ve been involved with redoing seal offs they were cut off and new ones installed. If you have those fancy pump fillers you are way beyond my company. I get a can of powder and left to my own devices to procure water. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mitch65 (Mar 26, 2015)

Flyingsod said:


> Good thoughts, thanks. More power to you if you can install a decent fiber fill dam in two minutes! It’s always a frustrating ordeal for me. Being a service tech I do always try to think of the next guy but in my defense I didn’t know you could chip out the Chico. The few times I ve been involved with redoing seal offs they were cut off and new ones installed. If you have those fancy pump fillers you are way beyond my company. I get a can of powder and left to my own devices to procure water.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


go to the vet clinic and buy some 60 CC syringes. The make it much less messy.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

mitch65 said:


> go to the vet clinic and buy some 60 CC syringes. The make it much less messy.


Amazon has the catheter tip 60cc for like $1.50 each.


----------



## glen1971 (Oct 10, 2012)

Talk to a welder and get a fairly thin welding rod. Knock all the flux off of it and fold it in half. With your Kleins, bend a slight angle on the last 1/2-3/4" of it. Cut the longer lengths to fit for a handle for you and use some electrical tape to cushion the handle.. Viola, you have a fiber packing tool for seals.. 
I've never seen silicone used before the fiber before, but I can kinda see why. Seems like an extra step that isn't really needed. Just pack the seal tightly and make sure your Chico isn't like water..
The syringes are great to use.. If ya like, T&B sells syringes as well..
https://www.westburne.ca/cwr/Catego...RINGE-FOR-LIQUID-COMPOUND-KIT/p/THSSYRINGE-WG


----------



## Cow (Jan 16, 2008)

mitch65 said:


> go to the vet clinic and buy some 60 CC syringes. The make it much less messy.



That's what I do.


I usually have to cut the top off a water bottle, dump the chico and water in the bottle and stir it with a stick I found or big flathead, then pour it into a large cattle syringe.


I did probably 60-80 sealoffs over the span of a couple-few days this way.


The syringe is definitely the way to go though. Just flush it out before you mix the next batch or it'll start setting up on you.


----------



## glen1971 (Oct 10, 2012)

Cow said:


> That's what I do.
> 
> 
> I usually have to *cut the top off a water bottle, dump the chico and water in the bottle and stir it with a stick I found or big flathead,* then pour it into a large cattle syringe.
> ...


I save an old 5 lbs Chico container and a 1 pounder for mixing the stuff in.. Empty it when you are done, then when it dries a couple of days later, or the next time you pour, just hit the sides and bottom and the solid chunk will fall out.. For a stir stick, I've always had a scrap piece of #6 or #4 rolling around that I use.. When you are done with the syringe, rinse it out with water and leave it apart to dry, and they will last for quite a while..


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

I'd much rather find some RTV under everything then the whole ****ing conduit filled up with chico.


----------



## Lone Crapshooter (Nov 8, 2008)

About 10 years ago Crouse Hinds came out with a epoxy type Chico. Saw it demonstrated but never saw it used. Just pulled the seperator apart in the bag needed the 2 halves together and poured it in the fitting. it sure beat Chico.

LC


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Lone Crapshooter said:


> About 10 years ago Crouse Hinds came out with a epoxy type Chico. Saw it demonstrated but never saw it used. Just pulled the seperator apart in the bag needed the 2 halves together and poured it in the fitting. it sure beat Chico.
> 
> LC


That's the one I was talking about up there....:thumbup:


----------



## glen1971 (Oct 10, 2012)

Lone Crapshooter said:


> About 10 years ago Crouse Hinds came out with a epoxy type Chico. Saw it demonstrated but never saw it used. Just pulled the seperator apart in the bag needed the 2 halves together and poured it in the fitting. it sure beat Chico.
> 
> LC


Is this the stuff?
http://www.cooperindustries.com/con...mpoundsandfiber/chico_speedseal_compound.html

I've never seen it used, but looks like it's pretty slick..


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

I think chico in sealoffs are a joke. Silicone would be just as good as anything and not be such a pain down the road.


----------



## Flyingsod (Jul 11, 2013)

We had to use the epoxy type one winter because of the temp. Chico can’t freeze while setting up and as I recall the epoxy stuff gave us a few more degrees leeway. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Flyingsod (Jul 11, 2013)

sbrn33 said:


> I think chico in sealoffs are a joke. Silicone would be just as good as anything and not be such a pain down the road.




I agree if it’s just vapor transmission that’s the goal but I don’t think the silicone would contain an explosion properly. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## glen1971 (Oct 10, 2012)

Flyingsod said:


> We had to use the epoxy type one winter because of the temp. Chico can’t freeze while setting up and as I recall the epoxy stuff gave us a few more degrees leeway.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




I've had to put temp heat trace on seals to prevent freezing in the past.. That is a PITA on a whole new level...


----------



## gpop (May 14, 2018)

Flyingsod said:


> I agree if it’s just vapor transmission that’s the goal but I don’t think the silicone would contain an explosion properly.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Its not designed to handle a explosion. You really want to vent a explosion in a controlled manner the last thing you want to do is contain it.

The reason silicon is not up to the same job is that it burns so it can not act as a fire break. The Chico will not burn and it will still do its job of preventing fuel from entering the conduit even if the fuel pump is on fire. 

Ive never had a problem making up a seal off and if i need a few more inches just wack the seal off fitting from both sides at the same time with a couple of lump hammers and the chico will crack allowing the wire to move.


----------



## tmessner (Apr 1, 2013)

Use only listed components. I am told that even using different brands of fiber dam and compound can cause an inspection failure if the inspector sees the cans laying around.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

sbrn33 said:


> I think chico in sealoffs are a joke. Silicone would be just as good as anything and not be such a pain down the road.


Minimal expanding foam beats silicone hands down!


----------



## glen1971 (Oct 10, 2012)

tmessner said:


> Use only listed components. I am told that even using different brands of fiber dam and compound can cause an inspection failure if the inspector sees the cans laying around.


Had it happen when we had Killark seals and Crouse Hinds Chico... Not sure of the difference, fortunately the inspector reminded us before we poured..


----------

